

Yeti programming language - akavel
http://mth.github.io/yeti/

======
MonkeyIsNull
Would be great to hear if anyone has any experience using this.

edit: did find this off the main page:
[http://chrisichris.wordpress.com/category/yeti/](http://chrisichris.wordpress.com/category/yeti/)

~~~
akavel
I've just recently started trying to use it for some hobby Android coding
(tired with Java), and for now I have very positive experiences. Feels
refreshing, it reinvigorated my will to work on this project, also no bugs
encountered yet. Slightly more on this here:
[http://softwarerecs.stackexchange.com/a/11178/4980](http://softwarerecs.stackexchange.com/a/11178/4980)

------
andrewchambers
Cool, is there any info of the history of the language? It has been in
development for a long time, with one main contributor.

phd project perhaps?

